# Replica Watches



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Had a quick look through other threads and cant find any thing about replica watches, so thought I would post about it

I have over the last year or so fell in love with having as many nice watches I can get my hands on, now the question I ask.

Would any of you wear a replica watch but not one of these bad copies from china, im talking about the one with the Swiss movement that look the part and basically are the part. The only difference is the price tag.

I have researched and found this website that have some very nice ones and from the reviews on other websites are not going to rip you off

http://www.perfec****ches.net/

I also have a Tag Heuer Monaco copy that i got and people cant tell the difference at all

Thoughts?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

When i was 18 i would wear a fake watch no probs, but now the watches i wear are worn because of the feeling it gives me knowing the quality and craftsmanship that has gone in to it. A fake one just isn't the same, if i was wearing a fake one and people said "hey mate nice watch" i'd feel like a fraud tbh


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

To right i would i used to bring them back from thailand a few years ago wore them all the time and sold a lot to,selling my house soon so going to treat myself to a real breitling watch


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Raptor said:


> When i was 18 i would wear a fake watch no probs, but now the watches i wear are worn because of the feeling it gives me knowing the quality and craftsmanship that has gone in to it. A fake one just isn't the same, if i was wearing a fake one and people said "hey mate nice watch" i'd feel like a fraud tbh


I know what you mean with that to be fair, i not good at saving money so this is an easy way of getting a nice watch but now come to think about it. A watch is an investment for life so would defo get my moneys worth with a real one.

p.s. My new TW Steel watch has just arrived and its soooo nice love the watches with the big faces


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

that link not working properly


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RJ68 said:


> that link not working properly


It has the word twat in it thats why, copy and paste in to your browser, take the stars out

And insert the word twat... im being serious lol


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Raptor said:


> It has the word twat in it thats why, copy and paste in to your browser, take the stars out
> 
> And insert the word twat... im being serious lol


hahaha thats funny!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> I know what you mean with that to be fair, i not good at saving money so this is an easy way of getting a nice watch but now come to think about it. A watch is an investment for life so would defo get my moneys worth with a real one.
> 
> p.s. My new TW Steel watch has just arrived and its soooo nice love the watches with the big faces


Yeah those TW Steel Watches are nice pieces, nice and chunky too


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Yeah those TW Steel Watches are nice pieces, nice and chunky too


I have really wide wrists so spend ages looking for one that dosent look like a childs or a birds watch on me.

I do have to saw i cant get the smile off my face with this new watch looks really smart


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

I would love to be able to afford the expensive watches but I just cant at the moment. I wouldnt get one of the cheapy jobbies but would love a rolex submariner, and yeh the tw steel ones are lovely too! If anyone has any experience with getting one of the copies - I'm talking good ones with the proper movements etc - let me know as I would definately be interested!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

stokey-leroy said:


> I would love to be able to afford the expensive watches but I just cant at the moment. I wouldnt get one of the cheapy jobbies but would love a rolex submariner, and yeh the tw steel ones are lovely too! If anyone has any experience with getting one of the copies - I'm talking good ones with the proper movements etc - let me know as I would definately be interested!


Read my first post mate there is a web site there that i have looked in to and seems very good, and they have the watch you want on htere with the swiss movement


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

as long as it looks nice and tells the time who cares?

missus got me a mint black faced Armani watch for one of my xmas presents, cost around £350. TBF i wouldnt ever spend that much money a watch, which tells the same time as one thats costs afew quid ha.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

hmm

i have two real ones and one replica. i dont see the difference between the two. if anything i feel conned when i wear the real ones lol

im not massively fussed with the "craftmanship" that has gone into making it...that stuff doesnt make me tick...deadlifting does :lol: :lol: :lol:

the only benefit wearing my real watches gives is that it makes me feel the dogs nuts...but is that vanity? i dont know

as far as im concerned, i buy a watch (real or fake) because i really like the look of it...i couldnt give a fvck about its "chronometer" etc. so if i see a really nice rolex and i cant afford to drop £20k on it, but it looks nice on my wrist, i will buy a good fake. if someone says "whoaa mate nice watch!" i will say "yeah cheers pal". if they ask if its fake then i will say "yes". But i wont volunteer that info to them 

People who buys watches, or anything, purely for status are kn0bs IMO anyway. buy something because it looks good FFS!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> hmm
> 
> i have two real ones and one replica. i dont see the difference between the two. if anything i feel conned when i wear the real ones lol
> 
> ...


My Tag that i have is a replica and i have loads of people coment on it but not once has some one said is it fake

When you start weraing Rolex's people just asume they are fake even when they are not


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> My Tag that i have is a replica and i have loads of people coment on it but not once has some one said is it fake
> 
> When you start weraing Rolex's people just asume they are fake even when they are not


Good shout mate! My mate has just bought a £1300 tag watch of my boss...he wears it into town along with his all top branded clothes etc (armani, hugo branded) and I get more attention than he does by spending £30 a month on the gym and wearing a £6 topman low cut tee haha!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

good post

nowadays you can buy some amazing replicas

The only issue i have with replicas are the people who can actually tell are the people ur trying to empress ?

SO kinda Pointless imo

Over the years i have spent thousands on watches and tbh no i would not wear a rep


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> When you start weraing Rolex's people just asume they are fake even when they are not


tbh depends what circles u mix in ( No disrespect meant just being honest )


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

austin84 said:


> tbh depends what circles u mix in ( No disrespect meant just being honest )


You sound like a high roller to me mucker ha

I dont know what to do now, buy a real watch or buy a few nice replicas


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> You sound like a high roller to me mucker ha
> 
> I dont know what to do now, buy a real watch or buy a few nice replicas


LOL

i think the problem is any time a rep is mentioned people frown, well as a watch guy i understand this but you cannot say because its REAL its worth 50 times a fake, course its not but if you cant afford a real watch a i think a replica is A good compremise, anyone who says all replicas are crap (just cos they got sold some **** by a lookie lookie in thiland) are wrong some reps can fetch upto 1000 quid and as the insides/workings go are probably worth every penny, just my opinion

if you can afford a real watch get one, you will never regret it.

if you cant buy a quailty rep and 99% of people would never know

THE CHOICE IS YOURS!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Wouldn't both me I have a few I always get on when on holiday tbh along with some nice rip off sunglasses


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldn't wear a fake watch. I have a u-boat classico and I love it, it goes with everything i wear! It's broken right now so need to send it away to get fixed.

Theres plenty of fakes on ebay but I just would feel like im trying to impress people with a fake watch. It's like people with a normal BMW 3series with an M3 badge on. Not a good look!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

austin84 said:


> LOL
> 
> i think the problem is any time a rep is mentioned people frown, well as a watch guy i understand this but you cannot say because its REAL its worth 50 times a fake, course its not but if you cant afford a real watch a i think a replica is A good compremise, anyone who says all replicas are crap (just cos they got sold some **** by a lookie lookie in thiland) are wrong some reps can fetch upto 1000 quid and as the insides/workings go are probably worth every penny, just my opinion
> 
> ...


I have been doing quite a bit of resurch on the workings of replica watches and you can get ones with swiss made movement that are the same as all other expensive watches just not made by the big names


----------



## shogun10 (Jan 1, 2011)

so has anyone bought a watch from the site in the first post ? looks like a really good site !!!!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

shogun10 said:


> so has anyone bought a watch from the site in the first post ? looks like a really good site !!!!


I placed an order yesterday but didnt put my bank detals in, just waiting for an email from them with there bank details.

Will see if its a blag or not, but it does look like a good site


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

WIll watch this thread to see the outcome - which one have you gone for?


----------



## Pancake (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm a purely aesthetic person - my only interest in a watch is how it looks. I don't care if it's been precision engineered by a team of sentient Swiss robots working in a vacuum at absolute zero, has platinum cogs and a leather strap that came from a cow that was polished every day with gold leaf chamois by Nepalese mountain nomads, I care about what it looks like. Expensive watches tend to have better designs than cheap ones. I like those designs, but I consider paying £3,000 for them to be very wasteful. A high quality replica is therefore ideal for me. I certainly wouldn't try and pass it off as a real one though. That's like slapping an "AMG" badge on your 2000 Mercedes C180.


----------



## shogun10 (Jan 1, 2011)

Pancake said:


> I'm a purely aesthetic person - my only interest in a watch is how it looks. I don't care if it's been precision engineered by a team of sentient Swiss robots working in a vacuum at absolute zero, has platinum cogs and a leather strap that came from a cow that was polished every day with gold leaf chamois by Nepalese mountain nomads, I care about what it looks like. Expensive watches tend to have better designs than cheap ones. I like those designs, but I consider paying £3,000 for them to be very wasteful. A high quality replica is therefore ideal for me. I certainly wouldn't try and pass it off as a real one though. That's like slapping an "AMG" badge on your 2000 Mercedes C180.


Exactly how i feel about the situation aswell !!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

stokey-leroy said:


> WIll watch this thread to see the outcome - which one have you gone for?


I cant remember now, think it was a Tag Carrera


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

Any news on this? Did it turn up?


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

In 41...never been interested in spending more than 400 on a watch...rather pay off the mortgage or buy more supplements  I have over the last year got very interested in nice designed watches...not for showing off but just appreciating their design/style. Can't justify spending £5k on a watch or more than that to have a choice to wear. Repgeek is a great source of sellers. Lots of info about level of service, quality of product, post sales support etc


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Rep watches are getting better and better. In fact one of the factorys in china that makes real hublot watches has started to make reps of other makes.

They are getting so good now that unless you are a real watch buff, you wont be able to tell the flaws in them

This is a decent forum for rep watch reviews. http://www.replica-watch.info/vb/

Just take a look how good some of those reps are


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> Had a quick look through other threads and cant find any thing about replica watches, so thought I would post about it
> 
> I have over the last year or so fell in love with having as many nice watches I can get my hands on, now the question I ask.
> 
> ...


Bit of a sucker for watches too, checked the site out and the swiss ones look really good. Spent about an hour comparing some of the Omega ones and i can't tell the diffence from the pics.. What i like is that the Swiss ones have the exact same internals as the real ones, which is 80% what your paying for, the rest is the look.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Few guys from work have had watches from here: http://www.idolreplicas.net/

Look OK to me.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Few guys from work have had watches from here: http://www.idolreplicas.net/
> 
> Look OK to me.


cool website 

need a new watch for work, cheap fake of something expensive will look pretty cool ha


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> cool website
> 
> need a new watch for work, cheap fake of something expensive will look pretty cool ha


U-Boat, Omega Seamaster, and Roles Daytona watches look cool 

One of the guys at work has a rolex replica and the second hand movement isn't bad......


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

suppose its best to just get a pure silver watch as im sure any gold plating will go green pretty quick ha


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

when ever i go to tailand i always buy a couple and they are great aslong as you dont get them wet. Unless you know your watches you would never know


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

sawyer said:


> when ever i go to tailand i always buy a couple and they are great aslong as you dont get them wet. Unless you know your watches you would never know


I got one from Thailand and its been fine so far love it but invested in a real Tag Heuer Monaco yesterday.

Got it quite cheap so couldnt say no to it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my old mans order a Breitling from here;

http://www.replica-watches-uk.co.uk/

see if it turns up, and if it does how good it is. Paid £70 for a replica of a 6k watch lol


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

keep us posted mate i quite fancy one if it all works out ok!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Taylor25 said:


> keep us posted mate i quite fancy one if it all works out ok!


yeah i'll be getting one myself it this one lands ok and looks good......and works ha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dads Breitling watch just arrived and............ its fat as fek! lol. Looks mint! Fully working, weighs a ton, has all the Breitling stamps, serial number and everything on it. Unless your a professional watch knowing, working, selling person you wouldnt know its a fake. Be suprised anyone could tell the difference.

6k watch for £70 lol. Feel sorry for anyone who brought one at full price tbf!

looks exactly like the picture;

http://www.replicawatchuk.co.uk/breitling-for-bentley-motors-working-chronograph-with-white-dial-p-3949.html?zenid=r1fce3ln4f6bus7tkt4n78p814

50mm face 15mm deep, fat as!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> dads Breitling watch just arrived and............ its fat as fek! lol. Looks mint! Fully working, weighs a ton, has all the Breitling stamps, serial number and everything on it. Unless your a professional watch knowing, working, selling person you wouldnt know its a fake. Be suprised anyone could tell the difference.
> 
> 6k watch for £70 lol. Feel sorry for anyone who bloke one at full price tbf!
> 
> ...


Nice one are you getting one? Can you upload a pic of it?


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it still working?


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

A mechanical swiss watch is a miracle of micro engineering. A replica watch is an insult to a time-honoured tradition. Yes the real thing is expensive, but if you buy the right model it will hold its value and very possibly appreciate. A rolex submariner is a great example - mine is worth more today on the second hand market than what i paid for it new 2.5 years ago. Rolex have put up their prices twice in this period. In todays climate of low interest rates its easier than ever to justify spending your savings on a used submariner. It should outperform the savings account over a few years and you'll be priviledged to be wearing one of the greatest watches ever made.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Jedd said:


> A mechanical swiss watch is a miracle of micro engineering. A replica watch is an insult to a time-honoured tradition. Yes the real thing is expensive, but if you buy the right model it will hold its value and very possibly appreciate. A rolex submariner is a great example - mine is worth more today on the second hand market than what i paid for it new 2.5 years ago. Rolex have put up their prices twice in this period. In todays climate of low interest rates its easier than ever to justify spending your savings on a used submariner. It should outperform the savings account over a few years and you'll be priviledged to be wearing one of the greatest watches ever made.


calm yourself :lol:


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

just been looking through iv got the omega planet ocean 007 replica st3 orange bought for 50 quid a few years ago lasted me wel a few scratches now and glow in dark point at top missing defo will be ordering from here


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Got my eye on this

http://cdn-w.perfec****ches.net/img/www.perfec****ches.net/catalog/product/cache/41/image/265x398/2f62e917cfc9cd5b173e81eb4722d593/f/_/f_4963.jpg

Big fan of watches lately, nice find mate cheers!

**** - insert t w a t here..


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cba'd with the snide watches, you don't get the same feeling that wearing a real watch gives you. In fact I'd go as far to say your mugging yourself off wearing a snide.

plus when people ask you whether it's a snide, your in a very difficult position. Lie and get caught out and it gives off all kind of connotations about you as a person.

As to the person that said they felt sorry for the person who spent 3k on a watch....not really, because they can sell that watch and go and get the majority of their 3k back, possibly more depending on the watch. Good watches hold their value.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I dont think there is any thing wrong with getting a replica watch, i got one in Thailand last year and its still going strong. If someone asks if its a snide i tell them it is but i got a real one now so have the best of both worlds


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Nick B said:


> Cba'd with the snide watches, you don't get the same feeling that wearing a real watch gives you. In fact I'd go as far to say your mugging yourself off wearing a snide.
> 
> plus when people ask you whether it's a snide, your in a very difficult position. Lie and get caught out and it gives off all kind of connotations about you as a person.
> 
> As to the person that said they felt sorry for the person who spent 3k on a watch....not really, because they can sell that watch and go and get the majority of their 3k back, possibly more depending on the watch. Good watches hold their value.


TBH i feel absolutely fine wearing a fake watch, it looks exactly the same as an original but £6,930 cheaper than some of the asking prices.

if they werent so greedy charging stupid prices for something that tells the same time as a £3 casio then i mite have bought the real deal. Mugging myself would have been paying full price IMO.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I know a guy who has both a real Panerai and a replica of it. He finds it difficult to tell the difference, and tends to wear the replica day to day and the real one when out on special occasions! He's clumsy and doesn't want to damage the real one!

Personally I have a couple of esoteric Phillipe Starck digitals, and a Patek Phillipe I was left my my Uncle. I never wear it as I am too afraid of damaging it.

cheers

D


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

If you don't want a watch that people think is the real deal then why spend you money on a fake? Plenty of other good watches out there within your price bracket.

There is only one reason for buying a fake and thats to look like something its not.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

went through a few fakes when i was younger as well cheap ones from next and various other outlets, all broke one way or another, got real Rolex when i was 28 11 years later still working and looking good condition wise, so i would say buy good one it will last a very long time.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Some of them watches look good. Id be happy to wear them and dont think most people could tell


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmmm they're not really cheap enough for me to justify wearing a fake. I'd rather spend a little more on a lower-level Swiss-made watch like a Wenger or Invicta or something...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Never worn a fake watch , Never want to ive got tag heulers, a few armanis and a nice rolex all reel, however used to get fake watches from who had been abroad and we used to sell them to the corner shops and say we work as cleaners in a ner by hotel and someone left this they would give around 30-50 quid and a few cans the pakistanis in ther would bite at the chance incase they happend to be reel


----------

